
Show HN: Stylepill – Share your project's UI components with your coworkers - seruda
http://stylepills.co/
======
garganzol
Tried to sign-up (aka register) but instead it wants to subscribe me to a
Mailchimp mail list. Huh?

Looks like a fluffy marketing without a real product to me. I have some
unsatisfactory experience with offers like this. Tried a lot of them back in
the days, only to find out they were winding down and "thanks for incredible
journey" after 6 or so months along the road.

Ideas are worth nothing unless properly executed. Though I might get a wrong
impression, sorry if this is the case.

~~~
seruda
Hi @garganzol, yes, we have a small alpha version (it is sooo small version)
but If you want to test it, you can enter here:
[https://alpha.stylepill.io](https://alpha.stylepill.io)

~~~
garganzol
Thank you. I like it.

A small nugget of feedback. When I take a look at the source code of a
component, I see the code like this:

    
    
       <span class="file-icon">
            <i class="fa fa-upload"></i>
       </span>
    

I recognize some classes like 'fa' which stands for Font Awesome, but not so
sure about the rest of them. It would be nice to have a hint like "This code
depends on Font Awesome and Bootstrap v3".

~~~
seruda
Yes, the truth is: there are 2 libs hardcoded right now: bulma.io and Font
Awesome. We're working on that right now, we wanted to test the inclusion of
external libraries.

Thanks a lot for your comments.

------
cateye
[https://github.com/storybooks/storybook](https://github.com/storybooks/storybook)

Open source (MIT license)

~~~
sudouser
also Sketch offers own service free:
[https://sketch.cloud](https://sketch.cloud)

~~~
seruda
I'm going to check it in details. Thanks for the comment.

------
Kengomomichi
Is it for FrontEnd Developer or Web Designers? It's not clear. So, I found
another similar option to upload code blocks:
[https://bitsrc.io/](https://bitsrc.io/)

~~~
seruda
Yes, bitsrc is awesome. We want to point Stylepill more for Web Designers,
html and css (maybe preprocessors) in order to share their UI components with
their coworkers.

~~~
seruda
And Stylepill will help them like an interactive Portfolio

------
TipVFL
Your site is fairly broken on mobile for me. I'm on a Galaxy S6 running
Chrome, and in landscape mode there are a lot of overlapping and partially
hidden elements. The most obvious being the top text, "Stylepills is a social
repository for front-end designers and developers," being cut off.

Also, in portrait mode there is an entire screen-height of blank space between
every section.

~~~
seruda
Hi TipVFL, thanks for the comment. Stylepill is not optimized for mobile, we
are focused on the main functionality right now (we are a team of 2 people).
We don't want to optimize a product that nobody wants to use. Our main goal
right now it's that the people love Stylepill.

------
CedarMill
Looks a little too much like Slack but otherwise awesome idea!

~~~
seruda
Thanks a lot. We have a small alpha version, if you want to test it you can
enter here:
[https://alpha.stylepill.io/explore](https://alpha.stylepill.io/explore)

